# Best family car/mpv



## starwars (12 Oct 2007)

What would anyone recommend as a car/mpv for a family, must have proper individual seats for five persons. Using child car seats so no saloons


----------



## Purple (12 Oct 2007)

Large MPV (Ford Galaxy sized) or small MPV?


----------



## starwars (12 Oct 2007)

Probably alarge mpv as would need boot space as well


----------



## paddyd (12 Oct 2007)

Megane Scenic or Focus C-Max (both 5-seater)

The Scenic seems to be a very popular seller in Ireland

Alternatively theres the Golf Plus or Seat Altea, and probably many other 'enlarged' hatchbacks


----------



## Jeff_24 (12 Oct 2007)

You could try a Volvo V70, they are available with 7 seats and they have clever features like 'booster cushions' that make them user friendly with families. Might be a bit out of budget if you're going brand new though.....


----------



## z109 (12 Oct 2007)

The Corolla verso is grand. Almost three seats in the back (the middle one is a bit squeezed, so you wouldn't fit three baby seats, but you would fit three booster seats. Turns into a seven seater.

The Avensis verso is slightly bigger, afaik, but I understand they stopped making it, as the Corolla version vastly outsold it.

Of course, the Corolla is now called the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language, or something like that.


----------



## starwars (14 Oct 2007)

Thanks for suggestions  on cars, will look into them


----------



## steph1 (14 Oct 2007)

> Of course, the Corolla is now called the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language, or something like that.



I think maybe that should be the auris rather than This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.


----------



## Carpenter (14 Oct 2007)

I am looking to trade up to a Ford C-Max at the moment; I took one for a test drive at the weekend and was pleasantly surprised.  The 1.6 diesel seems relatively keenly priced and it ticks a lot of boxes for me; would be interested in other views on this car as I haven't seen a lot of them around.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Oct 2007)

starwars said:


> Probably alarge mpv as would need boot space as well


If you're looking for a secondhand 7-seater, this old thread may be of interest.


----------



## fago (14 Oct 2007)

Just traded a honda stream mpv 7 seats 1.7 auto petrol. great car but it was very heavy on petrol. Had a citreon picasso great 5 seater mpv and plenty of boot space compare to renault scenic (in my opion). We holidayed in france no roof box and still plenty of room. these come in a diesel engine (50 + mpg) as well as petrol. I also had a spacewagon great car. Depends if you want the cool car look as well, some mpv styles are outdated. I always loved the trajet I test drove last week (diesel) nice but i found it very dead!! so i have gone back to 5 seats. Best bet is to test drive a few different ones you will either love them or hate them on take off. Depends on the age of you childern too ie. how long more will you need car seats or boosters? Another option might be the peugeot 307 sw estate choice of 5 6 or 7 seats petrol or diesel.


----------



## steph1 (15 Oct 2007)

[broken link removed]

The Toyota Auris.

Nice This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language! : )


----------



## 5Times (15 Oct 2007)

Seat Altea XL freetrac is very good 4x4 2.0TDi (170 bhp) and higher suspension.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf4VApBtdac


----------



## Mr2 (15 Oct 2007)

Passat Dsl est.Flat back seat, iso fix.
Good fuel economy, can get three full baby seats in the back, a huge boot.

 MPV's put the last two seats top close to the rear window, if you got rear ended, its not the best place to be and you scarafice boot space and the child in the very back is to far away. 

I'd buy an estate before I'd ever buy a MPV or SUV if it's small to baby children you have.


----------



## irishlinks (15 Oct 2007)

I have been looking for an  MPV too and my shortlist includes the Mazda 5, Citroen c4 Picasso and the Opel Zafira. I know there are bigger and better ones out there - but a bidget of under 30k is one of our main criteria. The Mazda 5 sounds good - sliding doors and 6 proper seats plus a "mini" seat in the middle of the middle row. 
We have a Zafira now - but as the kids get bigger the back seats become almost unuseable - they have very little leg room.


----------



## Gulliver (15 Oct 2007)

Mine's the C4 Picasso 7 seater.  Good space.  Under €30,000 (just).  Exceptional panoramic view.  Exceptional instruments, including mega large digital speedometer.


----------

